# Females humping



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

a new female can hump another two females, bend down and lick her privates and hump again right? right?! 

Do females do this to each other, iv'e never seen any of my other 3 do this to each other *crosses fingers*


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

LoL, are you worried that the girl may be a fella? 

Seriously, though...two of my females do that exact same behavior. It's a bit odd, but not unheard of.

_However_, that is also normal behavior for a male...they tend to lick their privates immediately after "the magic happens."

Are you sure this one's a lady? Could just be establishing dominance.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope so, i took "her" out and put her in the seperate cage for a sec to see if the other two did it and they haven't. gave her a good look over and she has nipples, but me and my guy were going "hmmm yeah thats deffinately a girl, look at the nipples, wait maybe it sucked its testicles up, nah the spacing isnt far enough, hmmm but the other two gladly let her do it, bum up and head raised..no its a girl" 

It is confusing, im sure its a girl due to the nipples, its just the more you think about it the more you have doubts!


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

girls sometimes like to....help each other out....


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

my 2 older girls used to do this to each other a lot!!! i got so worried and was constantly checking for boy parts but after doing some research i found out it was perfectly normal behaviour for females when they`re in heat. my 2 younger girls don`t do this at all so i guess not all of them are the same.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a relief! thanks guys ^_^


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pinky, I went through the same thing a while back; I know what you mean, the more you think about it, the more you panic, etc.  But I did learn (from this forum) that only the ladies have nipples, so you're good. I'm not sure, but I think that the females "hump" each other to help each other come out of heat.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It can be a female "helping hand" when another is in heat or it can be dominance thing...don't worry.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

ah ok! 

so kinda like female rats are bi sexual? lmao


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Most animals are bi, m'dear. Cheetahs and lions have been known to have exclusively gay relationships.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

I always wondered if my girls were helping each other out, or if it was just a dominance thing. Kim always laughs when they do it and calls them *******.

I guess our girls get it from their moms, huh?  LOL


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

"I always wondered if my girls were helping each other out, or if it was just a dominance thing. Kim always laughs when they do it and calls them *******.

I guess our girls get it from their moms, huh? LOL"


Lmao, this made me crack up...


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

"Most animals are bi, m'dear. Cheetahs and lions have been known to have exclusively gay relationships."

Actually, homosexuality has been documented in most known species, even fruit flies 6_9

edit - whoops it jessen


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

its normal my rats did that, untill the other one died. (from URI, and heart disease. i think she was born with it, she was always the weak one and never wanted to be held or wanted to accept the treats i offerd)
ah well,
we burried her in our backyard.
i miss her, at least i still have her sister.
ttyl,
bffel3


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

lol it's so strange because even before i posted i KNEW the answer anyway.. but you just can't help but wonder when youv'e never seen it before


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

my girls do it as well. and freaked the first time i seen, lol, i was like *grabs ratty out of cage and furiously searches for anything remotely boy like* :') but then i saw them swapping who was "helping" and i figured it was them on heat. the cows at my work are all female but they do they same thing when one is in season.


----------



## pantera989 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have 3 females that do the same, except 2 of them are doing it to the other 1 (even both trying at the same time) and she is always fighting them off not letting them do it, and im a bit worryed shell get hurt or stressed, should i be trying to stop them?


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

This may sound stupid, but....What does it look like? I can't tell if my rats are "helping each other out" or just plain fighting. I haven't seen anything like that, I think....Oh well.


----------



## pantera989 (Sep 14, 2008)

one rat gets on the back of another and thrusts very rapidly for a few 2nds then walks away, the rat that gets humped often flaps its ears after wards.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Nope, my girls haven't done that before...then again. lol


----------

